
A Hot $100M Home Design Startup Collapsed Overnight - TechWriterTom
https://marker.medium.com/how-homepolishs-extremely-instagrammable-house-of-cards-came-tumbling-down-d7a7d1780ddc
======
Donald
Several new companies I’ve worked with have folded recently after being unable
to raise their next or initial round.

Seems like risk appetite has shifted:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/startup-
barometer/](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/startup-barometer/)

------
ilrwbwrkhv
[https://outline.com/UmMMqp](https://outline.com/UmMMqp)

